# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can you die in your dream?

## Buppus

I've come awfully close to dying in my dreams, but i've always awakened right before it actually happens. I've heard that if you dream of your own death, that you actually die... you never wake up. is this true? Has anyone experienced dying in their own dreams? I would attempt it myself in a lucid dream, but frankly I'm afraid to.

----------


## _Sapphire_Cross_

Dying in dreams doesn't mean you can't wake up. Bullsh*t. EIther you'll wake up or if you're determined enough, go to a new scene.

----------


## captain ahab

I've died in alot of dreams, but it has never caused me to wake up.  It did cause a fasle awakening one time, but that was before I had heard of false awakenings.

----------


## .jared.

Its not the matrix. I don't think you can die in dreams.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *Its not the matrix. I don't think you can die in dreams.*



Thats probably possible in some rare cases...

But i have died so many times in my dreams...so many times....

----------


## Ardent Lost

Yeah that's pretty much completely false. I've never heard of that happening at all. I know people who have died within their dreams before, and have heard other people say they have, so dying within a dream doesn't mean you die here (physical) as well.

Having said that, it would be kind of hard to prove that people who died in their sleep didn't die this way  ::-P:  But the experience and volume of people who have died in their dreams and lived to tell about it would suggest it's completely false.

That's what you mean, right?

----------


## Warlock

> To no avail, it didn't go long until i saw them approaching our hiding spot, we ran, ran as fast as we could... i heard a loud bang behind me... 
> pain, like getting my head smashed by a sledgehammer, i've been shot, right in the back of my skull. 
> My vision went black, i can feel the blood flowing from me, i fall to the ground... the wet ground... i still feel it, the rain crashing down on me... [/b]



I guess that qualify as "dying", other than that i have been eaten by a tyrannosaurus and some zombies, cleaved in the middle by Freddy Krueger, crushed against the ground, stabbed, shot, incinerated, etc.

Well, as you might notice, i'm still alive. Unless, of course, we are all dead already.

----------


## Marvo

I've died so many times, I've been seen myself dead in third person, while 4 demons carried away my dead body. Which is weird.   ::lol::

----------


## FreshBrains

I have died in my dreams, technically. But at the INSTANT I would have died, I wake up. My subconcious' most popular method of suicide seems to be falling from very tall heights.

----------


## Kenomica

I've been beaten with metal poles in the face until my point of death lol...NOT fun....and instead of waking up, I had to watch my dead body in third person until I did wake up. A dream is only a dream. And the suicide thing, I have to admit...I wouldn't be able to commit suicide in a lucid dream. It'd be too......weird and disturbing IMO.

----------


## FunkyMonk

> My subconcious' most popular method of suicide seems to be falling from very tall heights.[/b]



I used to have that A LOT. It sucked.

Most of the time if not all of the time ( I cant really remember...) I wake up before I actually die.





> I've died so many times, I've been seen myself dead in third person, while 4 demons carried away my dead body. Which is weird. [/b]



Satan used to show up in my dreams a lot... He's a bad dude. I'm really ticklish so that little bitch would come and tickle me until I suffocated   ::-P:  It was hella lame.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Sure you can. I've died a ton! Stabbed, shot, launched from a catupalt, so many things!

----------


## Patrick

I've died a couple times in the past, both times 'respawning' somewhere else.

----------


## DuB

The last time I was killed in a dream, I came back lucid and beat the shit out of the cops that killed me.  ::wink::

----------


## invadergarf

As far as I remember i've always woken up right before I would have died (like falling from a high height). I don't remember actually being still asleep after i've died in a dream or seeing myself dead. That would be pretty creepy though.

----------


## TweaK

According to EWLD by LaBerge, if you die in dreams, you don't die in real life. 
D'uh, where would the stories come from?  :smiley:

----------

